# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हृदय स्‍वास्‍थ्‍य >  कुछ  टिप्स बेहतर हृदय स्वास्*थ्*य के लिए

## Krishna

इस सूत्र में हम आपके लिए ला रहे है हृदय स्वास्*थ्*य के लिए कुछ टिप्स बेहतर 

एक स्वस्थ जीवन जीने का सबसे अहम पहलू है दिल का सेहतमंद होना। सच्चाई तो यह है कि आप स्वस्थ जीवनशैली के बिना सेहतमंद दिल नहीं पा सकते और अगर आपका दिल सेहतमंद नहीं है तो फिर आपकी जीवनशैली भी स्वस्थ नहीं हो सकती। क्या आपको पता है हमारी 66 साल की जिंदगी में हमारा दिल करीब 2.5 बिलियन बार धड़कता है। इसलिए जरूरी है कि हम अपने दिल का अच्छे से ख्याल रखें। ऐसे कई लोग हैं, जो गलत तरीके की जीवनशैली जीते हैं और दिल की सेहत को नजरअंदाज कर देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

..................................................

----------


## Krishna

आपकी जीवनशैली में ऐसी कई चीजें होती हैं, जो आपके दिल की सेहत पर असर डालती है। वहीं कुछ जेनेटिक समस्याओं के कारण भी दिल की सेहत पर बुरा असर पड़ता है। जंक फूड और दूसरे फास्ट फूड में बड़ी मात्रा में ट्रांस फैट पाए जाते हैं। ये हमारी धमनी में जमा हो जाते हैं, जिससे दिल के लिए ठीक तरह से अपने काम को अंजाम दे पाना मुश्किल हो जाता है। अगर आप चाहते हैं कि आपका दिल स्वस्थ रहे तो निम्न बातों का खयाल रखें-

----------


## Krishna

*अच्छा भोजन*
पौष्टिक तत्व से भरपूर आहार लेने से हमारा शरीर तो बेहतर रहता ही है, साथ ही तनाव भी कम होता है। इससे हमारा दिल भी सेहतमंद रहता है। ऐसे भोजन से बचें जिनमें ज्यादा मात्रा में ट्रांस फैट पाए जाते हैं।



*अपने वजन को नियंत्रण में रखना होगा*
मोटापा दिल से संबंधित कई बीमारियों की जड़ है। आप यह पता करें कि आपकी लंबाई के हिसाब से कितना वजन आपके लिए सही है। इसपर नियमित रूप से नजर बनाए रखें।

----------


## Krishna

*रोज एक्सरसाइज और योगा*
करें कोई भी एक फिजिकल एक्टिविटी चुन लें और उसे रोज करें। स्पोर्ट्स, एरोबिक्स और डांसिंग से भी हमारे दिल सेहतमंद रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

*एक्*टिव रहें*
ज्यादा से ज्यादा फिजिकली एक्टिव रहें। अगर आप पूरे दिन ऑफिस में बैठ कर काम करते हैं, तो खुद को फिजिकली एक्टिव रखने के लिए सुबह या शाम में वॉक पर जाएं या साइकलिंग करें।

----------


## Krishna

*गंदी आदत छोड़ें*स्मोकिंग, एल्कोहल और दूसरे नशे को छोड़ दें। यह हमारे शरीर और दिल को काफी नुकसान पहुंचाता है। इन आदतों को धीरे-धीरे छोड़ने की कोशिश करें, पर छोड़ें जरूर।

इन छोटी छोटी बातों का खयाल रखकर आप अपने दिल को सेहतमंद रख सकते हैं। याद रखिये, अगर आपका दिल सेहतमंद रहेगा तो आप कई बीमारियों से अपने आप ही बच जाएंगे।

----------

